# Purgatory Lost GOPRO



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, at least you don't have a home made sex movie on it like the one guy I heard about that lost a go pro, that one probly got him in some deep Sh%#
( no, I didn't actually find it, just couldn't resist the humor)


----------



## robinj (Aug 16, 2008)

The world is littered with lost gopros these days. I know someone who lost a gopro at purg and went back during the summer and found it. You could try that, but you'll probably find someone else's lost gopro and call it done. I'm considering buying scuba gear to get down in the pool below Skull Rapid because its probably 30% metamorphic granite, 30% windgate sandstone, and 30% lost gopros down there.

P.S. If anyone finds a gopro in the Black Boxes of the San Raphael, it's probably mine.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Careful in pool below skull, I have also heard of missing rope there.


----------

